# Salomon Surface???



## Guest

Hi guys, i recently picked up a Salomon Surface 156 a few days ago but i couldn't find ANY info online.

i couldn't find it in salomon snowboard website, either. 

I was getting sick of my old board, Winterstick Mirror 149 <--- couldn't find anything on that either.

I just wanted more flex on the board since my older one was way too stiff to do anything. 

Also, i wanted to know the diff between mellow flex and powerful flex.

thanks guys.

p.s. also, how are Ride LX bindings and Burton Tribute boots? i picked them up along with my board, did some research, seemed like good for the money.


----------



## Guest

hjungj21o said:


> Hi guys, i recently picked up a Salomon Surface 156 a few days ago but i couldn't find ANY info online.
> 
> i couldn't find it in salomon snowboard website, either.
> 
> I was getting sick of my old board, Winterstick Mirror 149 <--- couldn't find anything on that either.
> 
> I just wanted more flex on the board since my older one was way too stiff to do anything.
> 
> Also, i wanted to know the diff between mellow flex and powerful flex.
> 
> thanks guys.
> 
> p.s. also, how are Ride LX bindings and Burton Tribute boots? i picked them up along with my board, did some research, seemed like good for the money.


Hey man,

I am about to pickup that same board. How do you like it? Is it good?

Also, what size boots do you wear?


----------



## Grimdog

Entry level board.


----------



## Guest

*amazing board*

hey to any of you who want to get a salomon surface, GET IT. i still have my 05 surface and it has survived the test. after 6 weeks i was pulling tail presses and sick 5 0's off some fatty rails. im a snowboard instructor and i tested out many snowboard but ive am stuck on the surface. for the amount of jibbing i do, im shocked. 3 years old, no edges missing, no core shots, super light and flexible within weeks. definite 10/10


----------



## Guest

ridetilidie16 said:


> hey to any of you who want to get a salomon surface, GET IT. i still have my 05 surface and it has survived the test. after 6 weeks i was pulling tail presses and sick 5 0's off some fatty rails. im a snowboard instructor and i tested out many snowboard but ive am stuck on the surface. for the amount of jibbing i do, im shocked. 3 years old, no edges missing, no core shots, super light and flexible within weeks. definite 10/10


Wow, I agree. I am glad I bought this board. I have ridden it twice now and love it! I even got it for 30% off. I was sort of hesitant to buy it due to all "low-end" talk. However, I really like it.


----------



## Guest

I've just bought a Salomon Surface too and I am looking forward to using it, I borrowed a Palmer Halo off my mate and I had to return it chipped to death - can anyone advise if the borrowed board aint up to much or am I just a bit of a rough rider..?


----------

